# Putting together a seminar...



## GouRonin (Jun 28, 2002)

I'm putting together a seminar for a friend of mine who shall remain unnamed due to personal reasons at the moment.

However, anyone who has put together a seminar that has any helpful info it would be helpful.

Things I need.

1) Release waiver.
2)Advertising to other MA's and law enforcement personnel. (ie - how to apporach them re: this)
3)Good times to have it? (ie - the day of the week and time of day)

I already have a location. I have the instructor. Any other ideas or pitfalls?

All comments, real or imagined, will be helpful. Thanx.


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> *All comments, real or imagined, will be helpful. Thanx. *



Y'all suck.
:cuss:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jul 5, 2002)

Depends on how deeply we bite..... (must get a vampire smiley) 



> 1) Release waiver.


Look thru here, might help ya out.  http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?&threadid=1662




> 2)Advertising to other MA's and law enforcement personnel. (ie - how to apporach them re: this)



-If the forums allow it, post up an appropriate invitation.
-Add 1 on RMA
-Contact other associates who may be interested and ask that they announce it in their schools
-Send a PERSONALLIZED invitation to the LEOs in question.
-If budget allows, snag banner ads on various sites ($30/mo here  )
-Trade publication ads.  Remember to allow 3-6 month lead time.



> 3)Good times to have it? (ie - the day of the week and time of day)



Weekends seem to be favored.  Local Kenpo school always has their events on Wed. though.  Why?  Its their slow night, and they want to bring in more traffic.


:asian:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by GouRonin _
> 
> *I'm putting together a seminar for a friend of mine who shall remain unnamed due to personal reasons at the moment.
> 
> ...



Gou,


First, you need to have someone to give the seminar. :rofl: 

Second, watch out for the Vampires in the Parking Lot.

Third, Silver Buckshot is for the Werewolves not the Vampires.

Fourth, Avoid local holidays where everyone is out of town. Find a place that has a nice audience already. A University is a good location. If it is for self defense, try posting at a local church bulletin board.

Fifth, Flame all those that respond back to you.  

Seriously, Good Luck and let us know when it goes off.

Rich


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Kaith Rustaz _
> *Weekends seem to be favored.  Local Kenpo school always has their events on Wed. though.  Why?  Its their slow night, and they want to bring in more traffic.*



Not much lead time but I'm gonna go for the local LEO's and people in the industry. Sorry but no point in advertising on martialtalk although there is talk in the future of me doing something but I won't say what yet.

The event will be on a thursday or friday and hopefully will help a friend launch the opening of their school. All are invited but it's meant for LEO's however. 

Thanx though for the ideas.

NO VAMPIRES!
:jedi1:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Gou,
> First, you need to have someone to give the seminar.*



Got that.



> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Second, watch out for the Vampires in the Parking Lot.*



No kidding. You just can't trust a %$#@ing vampire. The only good one is a dead one.



> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Third, Silver Buckshot is for the Werewolves not the Vampires.*



That explains why I never have any werewolves around.



> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Fourth, Avoid local holidays where everyone is out of town. Find a place that has a nice audience already. A University is a good location. If it is for self defense, try posting at a local church bulletin board.*



Avoiding holidays already. Might have a space that a friend is opening a kenpo school in and might let him host this as a way to kick off his school being open and get some PR for him.

The seminar is targeted at LEO's but anyone can come. Do cops hang out at churches in the USA? Here they hang out at donut shops. I figure a flyer in every donut shop and I'll be safe.



> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Fifth, Flame all those that respond back to you.*



Ahhhh...you know me too well...



> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Seriously, Good Luck and let us know when it goes off.*



Will do and thanx.


----------



## Seig (Jul 5, 2002)

Gou,
Another thought is to go down to the local precint and talk to a few of the Supervisors.  Offer a special rate to LEOs or a group discount.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jul 5, 2002)

Gou,

Cops hang out in doughnut shops here also.  

Seriously, check out the local precincts, and here is a weird one until you think about it. Check out the bars that open early for cops. Yes, there usually is one in every town that cops hang out after their shift. You could post there also.

The discount and group rate, will get people thinking about getting their friends to go to save themselves a couple of bucks. Good Idea Seig.

If it is for LEO's, posting here in Martial Talk is not a bad idea, you might get someone from a nearby town. 

Just my thoughts

Rich
:asian:


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

Officially the answer is no. This would be something that they would do on their off time.


----------



## theneuhauser (Jul 5, 2002)

how much time do you have to prepare?


----------



## GouRonin (Jul 5, 2002)

10 weeks max.


----------



## Nightingale (Jul 11, 2002)

offer the instructors that if they bring at least four students, the instructor gets in free or something like that.


----------



## Kirk (Jul 11, 2002)

My instructor just goes to the police station and substations and
asks if he could put it up in their break room.


----------

